# Who's got the best ladder stands on the market these days?



## huntnnut (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in the market for a ladder stand or two and need some input.

What say ye?...  

Btw, I will consider a used one if someone has one within decent driving range or if they can arrange delivery.

TIA

huntnnut


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 11, 2004)

Check out the 1 Sportsman's Guide has on sale for $139.97!

www.sportsmansguide.com

Item #LX4P-83441

It's 20' tall, padded seat, padded shooting rail and arm rests, rated for 300#, double-rail ladder. Looks like a good 1 to me. I'm thinking about getting 1 for Hntrchk and 2 for me


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 11, 2004)

for the money, i don't think that you can beat the Strong-bilt 15' basic.

i have one and like it.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=6&hvarSubCode=2&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeff, that looks like a goodun!  

The only thing I see possibly negative about it is that with it being 20' tall and weighing around a 100# it may be a little tuff standing up w/o some good help or w/o hooking up some kind of pully system.  

Btw, it's listed as $149.97 + shipping and there's also an additional $10 shipping charge due to the weight shown on their website unless you're a club member then it's $134.95 or something close to that + freight.  You must be looking at a sales flyer or something.

Maddog, I have one of the 15' Strongbuilts that you're referring to.  I like it, though just thought I would see what else is out there.  I agree it's certainly hard to beat their price.  I think I paid $59 for mine last year on sale.

Thanks for the heads up guy's!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 11, 2004)

Nut, we bought 6 last year when they were $59, man what a great investment.

Jim


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 11, 2004)

The Ole Man Deluxe Ladder Stand is the best going right now for me. I have two of them and can sit all day during the rut. They weigh 60 pounds. They are 16 feet tall to the seat, have a foot and arm rests and the net seat is great with a cushion on top. You can adjust your feet between the foot rest and platform to change positions so you can sit longer. They also sleep real well.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 11, 2004)

mike,

yeah, i have heard that those Ol Man ladder stands were nice, never sat in one myself. Gun Country in Lagrange had them on sale earlier in the season for, i think $140. not sure if they still have them.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 11, 2004)

Mike, how much $$$ are the ole mans running?

Thanks Maddog, you beat me to the punch...


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 11, 2004)

Last I saw they were around $169 dollars. I would have to check again to be sure right now. I will let you try mine out if you want a test run.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 11, 2004)

Mike, that sounds good and I know just the spot for it....  













JK....   I appreciate the offer though!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a no name(at least I think) that I bought at the Ace Hardware in Newnan. My cousin had one first and after sitting in it I went and got one. I think it is around 12 ft and is very easy to carry. It came with a shooting rest and I think you can get an extension to make the stand taller. I paid around $130 and wouldn't think twice about buying another one.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 11, 2004)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Jeff, that looks like a goodun!
> 
> The only thing I see possibly negative about it is that with it being 20' tall and weighing around a 100# it may be a little tuff standing up w/o some good help or w/o hooking up some kind of pully system.
> 
> Btw, it's listed as $149.97 + shipping and there's also an additional $10 shipping charge due to the weight shown on their website unless you're a club member then it's $134.95 or something close to that + freight.  You must be looking at a sales flyer or something.



I have a winter sale book. Club Member price is $125.97. If we ordered together we could share the cost of the Buyer's Club


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 11, 2004)

I hear ya Jeff, though I think I am going to have to pass.

I'm like Jim, I have hard time paying that price when I know I can get those Strongbuilts so cheap.  I know their not quite as tall and probably aren't quite as comfortable or as sturdy, though I can get 3 of them for what 1 of those cost by the time you include the freight charges.

I honestly can't understand why the prices on some of these ladder stands are so high.  There's really not much to them.


----------

